# dewa question



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

hello
a fast one for you guys i want to register my tenancy in dewa .

which branch should i go to ..to do this 

i checked the website not sure if i must go to the head office ? i want to finish this issue on Saturday .

i live in greens by the way

please help

thanks


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

samroo said:


> hello
> a fast one for you guys i want to register my tenancy in dewa .
> 
> which branch should i go to ..to do this
> ...


I beleive any office with a customer service department should be able to do this for you.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

well thanks ..hope it would be that simple .i will make my move next Saturday isa .. let you know how it works out .

i don't have a car yet so wanted to go a certain target not to spend a lot of cash and sweat going around by cab..


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I did mine online. Never went to a branch.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

i know there is a Dewa office in Discovery gardens which registers new contracts, did mine there


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't think they are open on Saturday anyway.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

hello
thank you all for your inputs .the facts that i know for my mystical dewa quest is that 

the head office works on saturday at Al Garhoud which is somewhere a bit far from where i live i think

its always better to go to the head directly minimizing the possibility of getting the answer we don't do this service here

as i understand after asking around guys at office that the initial tenencey registration should be done at the the dewa office ...

only renewal is valid online i checked online and it is not that clear ..the situation in the website is a bit mythful for me 

off course any inputs are appreciated 

thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

samroo said:


> only renewal is valid online i checked online and it is not that clear ..the situation in the website is a bit mythful for me
> 
> off course any inputs are appreciated
> 
> thanks


Confiture is correct in his advice. I have always applied for DEWA online for every single place that I have lived in and never once had any issues. For new tenancies, registration can be done online. You need to upload a copy of your tenancy agreement and a copy of your residence visa and pay the deposit via credit card. They normally turn on the electricity and water in 24 hours.

If you have renewed your tenancy and are now paying lower, you have to go to the DEWA office to have them adjust the housing fees charged - this cannot be done online. Otherwise, there is no need to provide any updated tenancy agreement.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> For new tenancies, registration can be done online. You need to upload a copy of your tenancy agreement and a copy of your residence visa and pay the deposit via credit card. They normally turn on the electricity and water in 24 hours.


Exactly what I did, 2pm one day and it was on by 10am the next morning.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

okay .i have water and electricity running in the place .i rented out ?

i checked on the e-service of the website .their is the re activation of supply part which seems be what you guys are speaking about 

but i already have electricity and water running what does this mean ?

and my broker also told me i should go down to dewa ?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Currently You have electricity and water running on the owners dime til you turn it over to your name, then the bills will be coming in your name.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

samroo said:


> okay .i have water and electricity running in the place .i rented out ?
> 
> i checked on the e-service of the website .their is the re activation of supply part which seems be what you guys are speaking about
> 
> ...


If you only just moved in and the place was previously rented out, it means that the previous tenant did not inform DEWA that they were moving out and did not asked them to switch off the electricity and water. It is quite likely therefore, that there are outstanding bills for the property. Normally, when you move out a property, you need to ask DEWA (again can be done online) to switch off the electricity and water and issue the final bill, which the landlord will require in order to refund the deposit.

You need to ask your landlord or agent to get the water and electricity bills paid and you can then have the account transferred to your name. Make sure that you do this as you do not want to become liable for someone else's bill. Until the bill is paid, the outstanding amount will show on your bill.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

hi thier 
done the dewa thing in wasel today .was okay took like an hour and paid 1100 AEDs i also asked about the electricity being running already in the apt they told me i should only worry from the day of activation where the meter will start counting on my watch .

also the online thing would work as you guys mentioned ..but i am a bit old school (used to it) thats why i went down to wasl to deal with actual humans ..

thank you for the useful great advice


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

samroo said:


> hi thier
> done the dewa thing in wasel today .was okay took like an hour and paid 1100 AEDs i also asked about the electricity being running already in the apt they told me i should only worry from the day of activation where the meter will start counting on my watch .
> 
> also the online thing would work as you guys mentioned ..but i am a bit old school (used to it) thats why i went down to wasl to deal with actual humans ..
> ...


Glad that you got it sorted out. When you receive your first bill, it will have an outstanding amount on it - send a copy of the bill to the landlord and ask him to clear the existing balance.

I had a similar issue when I was living in the Marina - DEWA confirmed that I was only responsible for the usage from the day that I moved in, however that outstanding amount still showed up on my bill every month until the landlord got his act together and finally paid it.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Glad that you got it sorted out. When you receive your first bill, it will have an outstanding amount on it - send a copy of the bill to the landlord and ask him to clear the existing balance.
> 
> I had a similar issue when I was living in the Marina - DEWA confirmed that I was only responsible for the usage from the day that I moved in, however that outstanding amount still showed up on my bill every month until the landlord got his act together and finally paid it.




hi maz 
thanks for your reply will make sure to follow your advice if i get any outstanding balance on my bill ..one ore silly question will i receive a bill on my email or will it be sent to the p.o box that i put in the fill up form down in dewa 
forgot to ask the girls down their about that


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

samroo said:


> hi maz
> thanks for your reply will make sure to follow your advice if i get any outstanding balance on my bill ..one ore silly question will i receive a bill on my email or will it be sent to the p.o box that i put in the fill up form down in dewa
> forgot to ask the girls down their about that


You will receive a bill via your PO box.

If you have registered for an online account, you will also be able to view and pay your bill online. DEWA has also recently started to send out text messages and emails whenever a new bill is generated.


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> You will receive a bill via your PO box.
> 
> If you have registered for an online account, you will also be able to view and pay your bill online. DEWA has also recently started to send out text messages and emails whenever a new bill is generated.


thanks


----------

